# Should I replace my 60d and NEX-5n for a Sony RX100?



## luket209

I started doing photography about a year ago and I got a 60d. After a while I realized that I missed a lot of shots because the camera was so big and hard to take with me. Then I got a Sony NEX-5n so that I could take it with me everywhere. I really like it, but the only lens I have for it is a 28-80mm and a pancake 16mm. I find that I barely even use my 60d anymore and that I am usually more creative when using the NEX. Then I discovered the RX100 and its amazing pictures and am really considering selling both my 60d and NEX to get the RX100.

So, should I switch? Is the quality difference of a 60d and RX100 that noticable? I know about the small sensor in the RX100, is that a huge deal? Thanks everyone


----------



## TCampbell

There's really no comparing the 60D to the RX100.  That would be a HUGE downgrade.  But if portability is what you want then perhaps you should look at more compact cameras.

It sounds like your main issue is the size.  

I'm surprised you don't just get more lenses for the NEX, since that camera at least has an APS-C size sensor.  It's capable of achieving the "look" of a DSLR even though it has a more compact body.  

I'd consider the RX100 to be a downgrade of both of your previous cameras.  A camera phone is even more portable... but there's a point where you have to question minimum performance needs. 

If you want a camera that has a retractable lens and gets "fairly" compact, than that's what the RX100 has going for it (and lots of other cameras compete in that same space).


----------



## Helen B

The Sony RX100 is the best of that size of compact - it is quite a remarkable little camera. I have had one for a while now, along with a few other compacts. It depends a lot on what you want. Brief notes:

The Sigma DP Merrill cameras have a higher image quality if you don't mind fixed focal length lenses and low ISOs - they are poor over ISO 400. They are like pocket medium format cameras.

The RX100 lens has quite a lot of distortion, but it doesn't always matter. Other than that it performs quite well wide open and very well at f/5.6. The f-number increases quite rapidly as you zoom in from the widest. I've made excellent, sharp 12x16 prints from shots taken at f/2 and ISO 800.

I have found the RX100 lens module in DxO Optics to perform very well. I would suggest that you purchase DxO if you want the best out of the camera.


----------



## KmH

DxO Optics Pro - Features


----------



## jamesthefotodude432

I think that would be a huge downgrade in iq and flexibility!  If 60d is collecting dust maybe lose it and buy lens for nex! See the lab test on dxomark for the cameras!

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Ca...brand2)/Sony/(appareil3)/663|0/(brand3)/Canon


----------

